# local moving service



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

after 3 months of living with a friend, I finally found a nice apartment for me and later, my family when they arrive here. However, this apartment is unfurnished, so I have to buy the furniture on my own. I have a few friends here who is going back to their country, and want to sell their stuff to me. But I have to arranged the furniture transportation myself. 

Does anyone know what kind of service that are available to help me with this? And how much would it cost me? If it's expensive I'm thinking of buying new furniture that can be delivered to my new apartment rather than buying second hand but have to pay much money for the transportation

Muchas gracias a todos!

add: my new apartment is located in Parques Polanco, and my friends apartment is somewhere around Carso plaza


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I do not know how much furniture you have to move nor am I familiar with the locations. However; Mexico has a large number of "multiuse" taxis. These are typically small pickups that you hire, at taxi rates, to move things like furniture from one house or apartment to another. The drivers are actually pretty good at getting lots of things into the backs of those small pickups. We moved some furniture a few months ago from Villa de Alvarez to our new neighborhood in Colima. The pickup was piled very high and the cost, for transporting the load about 12 kilometers, was 150 pesos.


----------

